# Retic Genetic Question



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Same as usual question

If you bred a Platinum retic with a Sun Tiger what babies would you get? Thanks for any help


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

would you get tigers, sunfires, platinums, platinum tigers, platinum sunfires, normals and platinum suntigers?


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

mant01 said:


> would you get tigers, sunfires, platinums, platinum tigers, platinum sunfires, normals and platinum suntigers?


You have the possibility of producing all those, yes.


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, Im terrible at genetics : victory:


----------



## Totally Morphed (Dec 21, 2009)

And Suntigers


----------



## corncrazy (Jan 31, 2009)

mant01 said:


> would you get tigers, sunfires, platinums, platinum tigers, platinum sunfires, normals and platinum suntigers?


I hear this from the hubby all the time

Normals
Platinums
Tigers
Sunfires
Platinum sunfire
Platinum tigers
Platinum sunfire tigers
Suntigers

But the odds gods can be with or against you so you never know your chances


----------

